# شهوة القلب مرار  تاجها خزي وعار



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 مارس 2009)

*
أنواعها وخطورتها

** الشهوة هى أصل وبداية خطايا كثيرة. فالزنى يبدأ أولاً بشهوة الجسد. والسرقة تبدأ بشهوة الاقتناء أو شهوة المال. والكذب يبدأ بشهوة فى تبرير الذات أو فى تدبير شئ ما. والقتل يبدأ بشهوة الانتقام أو بشهوة أخرى تدفع اليه.. فإن حارب انسان شهواته الخاطئة وانتصر عليها، يكون قد انتصر على خطايا عديدة.
هنا وتحضرنى عبارة عميقة فى معناها، قالها مرة الاستاذ مكرم عبيد، وهى: افرحوا لا لشهوة نلتموها، بل لشهوة اذللتموها.
** من أكثر العيوب أن يقال عن شخص ما إنه "شهوانى" أى أنه يقاد بواسطة شهواته، وليس بضميره أو عقله...
** والشهوة إن بدأت، لا تستريح حتى تكمل. وما دام الأمر هكذا، فالهروب منها أفضل. فلماذا تدخل معها فى صراع أو فى نقاش؟! إنك كلما أعطيتها مكاناً فى ذهنك، أو تهاونت معها واتصلت بها، حينئذ تقوى عليك، وتتحول من مرحلة الإتصال، الى الانفعال، الى الإشتعال، الى الإكتمال. وتجد نفسك قد سقطت...
فتتدرج من التفكير فيها الى التعلق بها، الى الانقياد لها، الى التنفيذ، الى التكرار، الى الاستعباد لها. وقد يلجأ الشخص الى طرق خاطئة لتحقيق شهواته: الى الكذب أو الخداع أو الإحتيال. وربما الى أكثر من هذا...
** وقد يظن البعض – اذا ما أرهقته أفكار شهوة ما – إنه اذا ما أكملها بالفعل، سيستريح من أفكارها الضاغطة!! كلا، فهذا خداع للنفس. فإن الشهوة لا يمكن أن تشبع... وكلما يمارس الانسان الشهوة، يجد فيها لذة. واللذة تدعوه الى إعادة الممارسة. والقصة لا تنتهى...
إن إشباع الشهوة لا ينقذ الانسان منها، بل يزيدها...
انسان مثلاً يشتهى المال. وكلما يجمع مالاً يشتاق الى مال أكثر. وموظف طموح يشتهى الترقى. فكلما يصل الى درجة يشتهى درجة أعلى. ويعيش طول عمره فى جحيم الشهوات التى لا تنتهى، ولا يشبعه شئ...
وصدق سليمان الحكيم حينما قال: "العين لا تشبع من النظر، والأذن لا تمتلئ من السمع. كل الأنهار تجرى الى البحر، والبحر ليس بملآن"...
** فلا تظن إذن أن الإشباع ينقذك من الشهوة. لأنه لا ينقذك منها سوى ضبط النفس، والهروب. سواء الشهوة التى تأتيك من الحواس أو من الفكر والقلب، أو التى تأتيك من الغير...
وقد يعالج الانسان شهوة رديئة، بأن يجعل شهوة مقدسة تحل محلها. فالجسد يشتهى ضد الروح، والروح تشتهى ضد الجسد. الجسد قد يشتهى الخطية، والروح تشتهى حياة البر والفضيلة. فإن اشبعت الروح فيما تشتهيه، حينئذ تنجو من شهوات الجسد...
** ما أجمل ما قاله أحد الروحيين عن التوبة، "إنها إستبدال شهوة بشهوة". فبدلاً من شهوة الخطيئة، تحل محلها شهوة الفضيلة والقرب الى الله. وأيضاً شهوة الكرامة والعظمة والعلو، يمكن أن تعالجها شهوة الاتضاع. وشهوة الضجيج تحل محلها محبة الهدوء. وهكذا دواليك.
** من الأساطير التى تقال عن بوذا مؤسس الديانة البوذية: إنه جلس فى يوم ما تحت شجرة المعرفة. فعرف أن كل الناس يبحثون عن السعادة، وأن الذى يريد السعادة عليه أن يتخلص من الشقاء. ووجد أن للشقاء سبب واحد، وهو وجود رغبة أو شهوة لم تتحقق. وهكذا علّم الناس أن يبتعدوا عن الشهوات والرغبات لكى يعيشوا سعداء...
على أن تعليم بوذا هذا، غير ممكن عملياً. لأنه من المستحيل أن يعيش انسان بدون أية رغبة أو شهوة. إنما الحل المعقول أن تكون له رغبات وشهوات غير ضارة، أو هى تتفق من وصايا الله...
** ذلك لأن هناك شهوات مؤذية ومدمرة. ولعل فى أولها شهوة الشيطان فى أن يدمر حياة البر مع جميع الأبرار... وأعوانه يفعلون مثله...
إن الذى يدمن المخدرات، إنما بشهوة الإدمان يدمر نفسه، وقد يؤذى غيره أيضاً. والذى يقع فى شهوة الخمر والمسكر، بلا شك يدمر معنوياته وكرامته. والذى تسيطر عليه شهوة الزنى، يدمر عفته واخلاقياته، ويدمر أيضاً من يشاركه فى الخطيئة أو من يكون فريسة له...
وشهوة الحقد أيضاً شهوة مدمرة، وكذلك شهوة الانتقام. وجميع الشهوات التى يقع فيها البشر، تدمرهم خلقياً واجتماعياً. وإن لم يحسوا هذا التدمير على الأرض، فإن شهواتهم ستدمر مصيرهم الأبدى.
** إن الشيطان حينما يقدم للانسان شهوة تشبعه، فإنه لا يفعل ذلك مجاناً أو بدون مقابل!! إنما فى مقابل تلك الشهوة، يسلب روحياته منه، ويسلب إرادته، ويضيّع مستقبله فى الأرض والسماء. لذلك علينا أن نهرب من شهواته ومن إغراءاته، واضعين فى اذهاننا نتائجها وأضرارها.
** والشهوات التى بها يضر الانسان غيره، عليه أن يضع أمامه احترام حقوق الغير، وسمعته، وعفته. ويقول لنفسه: واجبى هو أن أنفع غيرى. فإن لم أقدر على منفعته، فعلى الأقل لا أضره...
أما الشهوات التى يضر بها نفسه، فعليه أن يتمسك بكل القيم والمثاليات، شاعراً أن الخضوع لأية شهوة إنما هو ضعف لا يليق بمن يحترم شخصيته، ويرتفع بها عن مستوى الدنايا.
** والشهوات الخاطئة ليس من نتائجها فقط أن يضر الانسان نفسه، أو أن يضره غيره، إنما هى أيضاً تفصل الشخص عن الحياة مع الله، وتدفعه الى كسر وصاياه. وهذا أمر خطير...
لذلك نصيحتى لك: اسلك ايجابياً فى حياة النزاهة والعفة. عالماً أن الإيجابيات تنجيك من السلبيات. وأيضاً اعرف ماهى المصادر التى تجلب لك الشهوة بكافة أنواعها، وتجنبها... فهذا أصلح بكثير من تترك الباب مفتوحاً فتدخل منه الشهوة، ثم تقاومها. 


​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2009)

*والشهوات الخاطئة ليس من نتائجها فقط أن يضر الانسان نفسه، أو أن يضره غيره، إنما هى أيضاً تفصل الشخص عن الحياة مع الله، وتدفعه الى كسر وصاياه. وهذا أمر خطير...
لذلك نصيحتى لك: اسلك ايجابياً فى حياة النزاهة والعفة. عالماً أن الإيجابيات تنجيك من السلبيات.

موضوع روحي مميز يا راجعة للمسيح

شكرااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك
*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *والشهوات الخاطئة ليس من نتائجها فقط أن يضر الانسان نفسه، أو أن يضره غيره، إنما هى أيضاً تفصل الشخص عن الحياة مع الله، وتدفعه الى كسر وصاياه. وهذا أمر خطير...
> لذلك نصيحتى لك: اسلك ايجابياً فى حياة النزاهة والعفة. عالماً أن الإيجابيات تنجيك من السلبيات.
> 
> موضوع روحي مميز يا راجعة للمسيح
> ...



*مرسي لمرورك وزمشاركتك الجميلة يا كليمو

اللة بيعطيك الف عافية 

سلام المسيح بقلبك​*


----------



## وليم تل (10 مارس 2009)

شكرا راجعة ليسوع
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Rosetta (10 مارس 2009)

*موضوع روعة 
مشكووووووووووووورة 
ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا راجعة ليسوع
> على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
> ودمتى بود​



*مرسي لمشاركتك يا استاذ وليم

ربنا يبارك في حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 مارس 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *موضوع روعة
> مشكووووووووووووورة
> ربنا يعوض تعبك​*



*مرسي علي المشاركة الحلوة 

يا رد روز الجميلة
سلام المسيح بقلبك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 مارس 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع يا رجعا ليسوع 

ميررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع يا رجعا ليسوع
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ...



*مرسي يا كوكو

نورت يا مان

سلام المسيح بقلبك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 مارس 2009)

*مرسي لمشاركاتكم الجميلة​*


----------



## لي شربل (12 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو  راجعا ع ها الموضوع الحلوووووو
لكن بليييييييييز مين هو الاستاذ مكرم عبيد يا للي وارد اسمه هون 
بليييييييييز يهمني اعرف .
الله معك .*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 مارس 2009)

​


لي شربل قال:


> *ثانكيو  راجعا ع ها الموضوع الحلوووووو
> لكن بليييييييييز مين هو الاستاذ مكرم عبيد يا للي وارد اسمه هون
> بليييييييييز يهمني اعرف .
> الله معك .*​



مرسي علي المشاركة الحلوة يا لي شربل 

حبيبتي مكرم عبيد وزير مسيحي مصري 
شخصية رائعة عنجد​


----------



## لي شربل (12 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو راجعا كتييييييييييير
أنا بعرف عنو من كل الأوجه السياسية والتيتل الوظيفي بدراستنا
لكن هادا وجه جديد بتعرف عنه لأول مرة .
الله معك .*​


----------



## god love 2011 (12 مارس 2009)

_موضوع مميز بجد
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر كتيرررررررررررررررر
على الموضوع الهايل
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك ويقرح قلبك دايما وام النور تدبر امورك_​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 مارس 2009)

سيمون يوسف قال:


> _موضوع مميز بجد
> ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر كتيرررررررررررررررر
> على الموضوع الهايل
> تسلم ايدك
> وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك ويقرح قلبك دايما وام النور تدبر امورك_​



*مرسي يا سيمون يا قمر 
نورتي يا جميلة[/center]*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مارس 2009)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع ياحبيبتى
ميررسى وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مارس 2009)

*يثبت​*


----------



## vetaa (13 مارس 2009)

*كلام مظبووووووط جدا
وياريت الكل يدخل ويستفيد من الموضوع الرائع دة

وليكى تقييم عليه منه 
بجد الله ينور
ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 مارس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع ياحبيبتى
> ميررسى وربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*مرسي خالص يا دونا ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي​*


----------



## sweetyshery (21 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد جدا يا رجعه شكرا حبيبي علي الموضوع المفيد دا*​


----------



## grges monir (21 مارس 2009)

*موضوع رائع وجميل راجعة ليسوع*
*ميرسى ليكى *


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 مارس 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *كلام مظبووووووط جدا
> وياريت الكل يدخل ويستفيد من الموضوع الرائع دة
> 
> وليكى تقييم عليه منه
> ...



*مرسي يا فيتا يا قمر
نورتيني يا جميلة 

سلام المسيح  بقلبك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 مارس 2009)

sweetyshery قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد جدا يا رجعه شكرا حبيبي علي الموضوع المفيد دا*​



*مرسي يا شيري 
نورتي في صفحتي بمشاركتك يا حبي

سلام المسيح معك​*


----------



## just member (25 مارس 2009)

*موضوع اكتر من رائع يا اختنا العزيزة*
*شكرا اكتير على ها الكلمة الروحية الجميلة *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك *
**​


----------



## max mike (26 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جميل قوى يا راجعة ليسوع

المفروض اننا نفاوم شهواتنا ومنستسلمش ليها مهما كانت الظروف المحيطة

وزى ما بتقول الآية ( قاوموا أبليس فيهرب منكم )*


----------



## مورا مارون (26 مارس 2009)




----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 مارس 2009)

grges monir قال:


> *موضوع رائع وجميل راجعة ليسوع*
> *ميرسى ليكى *



*مرسي علي مشاركتك الجميلة يا جرجس 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## رانا (28 مارس 2009)

الشهوه مدمره اذ سيطرت على الانسان لا يحيا مع الله 
الله قادر ان يحافظ على اولاده​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 مارس 2009)

come with me قال:


> *موضوع اكتر من رائع يا اختنا العزيزة*
> *شكرا اكتير على ها الكلمة الروحية الجميلة *
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك *
> **​



*مرسي يا جوجو علي المشاركة الجميلة
سلام الرب في قلبك​*


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*الشهوة: أنواعها وخطورتها*

  الشهوة: أنواعها وخطورتها[/

COLOR]

لقداسه البابا​    ** الشهوة هي أصل وبداية خطايا كثيرة. فالزنى يبدأ أولاً بشهوة الجسد. والسرقة تبدأ بشهوة الاقتناء أو شهوة المال. والكذب يبدأ بشهوة في تبرير الذات أو في تدبير شئ ما. والقتل يبدأ بشهوة الانتقام أو بشهوة أخرى تدفع اليه.. فإن حارب انسان شهواته الخاطئة وانتصر عليها، يكون قد انتصر على خطايا عديدة.

    هنا وتحضرنى عبارة عميقة في معناها، قالها مرة الاستاذ مكرم عبيد، وهى: افرحوا لا لشهوة نلتموها، بل لشهوة اذللتموها.

    ** من أكثر العيوب أن يقال عن شخص ما إنه "شهوانى" أى أنه يقاد بواسطة شهواته، وليس بضميره أو عقله...

    ** والشهوة إن بدأت، لا تستريح حتى تكمل. وما دام الأمر هكذا، فالهروب منها أفضل. فلماذا تدخل معها في صراع أو في صورة: ندم، أو أبو الهول في الرمال، الفنان سلفادور دالي، 1931نقاش؟! إنك كلما أعطيتها مكاناً في ذهنك، أو تهاونت معها واتصلت بها، حينئذ تقوى عليك، وتتحول من مرحلة الإتصال، إلى الانفعال، إلى الإشتعال، إلى الإكتمال. وتجد نفسك قد سقطت...

    فتتدرج من التفكير فيها إلى التعلق بها، إلى الانقياد لها، إلى التنفيذ، إلى التكرار، إلى الاستعباد لها. وقد يلجأ الشخص إلى طرق خاطئة لتحقيق شهواته: إلى الكذب أو الخداع أو الإحتيال. وربما إلى أكثر من هذا...

    ** وقد يظن البعض – اذا ما أرهقته أفكار شهوة ما – إنه اذا ما أكملها بالفعل، سيستريح من أفكارها الضاغطة!! كلا، فهذا خداع للنفس. فإن الشهوة لا يمكن أن تشبع... وكلما يمارس الانسان الشهوة، يجد فيها لذة. واللذة تدعوه إلى إعادة الممارسة. والقصة لا تنتهى...

    إن إشباع الشهوة لا ينقذ الانسان منها، بل يزيدها...

    انسان مثلاً يشتهى المال. وكلما يجمع مالاً يشتاق إلى مال أكثر. وموظف طموح يشتهى الترقى. فكلما يصل إلى درجة يشتهى درجة أعلى. ويعيش طول عمره في جحيم الشهوات التي لا تنتهى، ولا يشبعه شئ...

    وصدق سليمان الحكيم حينما قال: "العين لا تشبع من النظر، والأذن لا تمتلئ من السمع. كل الأنهار تجرى إلى البحر، والبحر ليس بملآن"...

    ** فلا تظن إذن أن الإشباع ينقذك من الشهوة. لأنه لا ينقذك منها سوى ضبط النفس، والهروب. سواء الشهوة التي تأتيك من الحواس أو من الفكر والقلب، أو التي تأتيك من الغير...

    وقد يعالج الانسان شهوة رديئة، بأن يجعل شهوة مقدسة تحل محلها. فالجسد يشتهى ضد الروح، والروح تشتهى ضد الجسد. الجسد قد يشتهى الخطية، والروح تشتهى حياة البر والفضيلة. فإن اشبعت الروح فيما تشتهيه، حينئذ تنجو من شهوات الجسد...  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت.

    ** ما أجمل ما قاله أحد الروحيين عن التوبة، "إنها إستبدال شهوة بشهوة". فبدلاً من شهوة الخطيئة، تحل محلها شهوة الفضيلة والقرب إلى الله. وأيضاً شهوة الكرامة والعظمة والعلو، يمكن أن تعالجها شهوة الاتضاع. وشهوة الضجيج تحل محلها محبة الهدوء. وهكذا دواليك.

    ** من الأساطير التي تقال عن بوذا Buddha مؤسس الديانة البوذية: إنه جلس في يوم ما تحت شجرة المعرفة. فعرف أن كل الناس يبحثون عن السعادة، وأن الذي يريد السعادة عليه أن يتخلص من الشقاء. ووجد أن للشقاء سبب واحد، وهو وجود رغبة أو شهوة لم تتحقق. وهكذا علّم الناس أن يبتعدوا عن الشهوات والرغبات لكى يعيشوا سعداء...

    على أن تعليم بوذا هذا، غير ممكن عملياً. لأنه من المستحيل أن يعيش انسان بدون أية رغبة أو شهوة. إنما الحل المعقول أن تكون له رغبات وشهوات غير ضارة، أو هي تتفق من وصايا الله...

    ** ذلك لأن هناك شهوات مؤذية ومدمرة. ولعل في أولها شهوة الشيطان في أن يدمر حياة البر مع جميع الأبرار... وأعوانه يفعلون مثله...

    إن الذي يدمن المخدرات، إنما بشهوة الإدمان يدمر نفسه، وقد يؤذى غيره أيضاً. والذى يقع في شهوة الخمر والمسكر، بلا شك يدمر معنوياته وكرامته. والذى تسيطر عليه شهوة الزنى، يدمر عفته واخلاقياته، ويدمر أيضاً من يشاركه في الخطيئة أو من يكون فريسة له...

    وشهوة الحقد أيضاً شهوة مدمرة، وكذلك شهوة الانتقام. وجميع الشهوات التي يقع فيها البشر، تدمرهم خلقياً واجتماعياً. وإن لم يحسوا هذا التدمير على الأرض، فإن شهواتهم ستدمر مصيرهم الأبدى.

    ** إن الشيطان حينما يقدم للانسان شهوة تشبعه، فإنه لا يفعل ذلك مجاناً أو بدون مقابل!! إنما في مقابل تلك الشهوة، يسلب روحياته منه، ويسلب إرادته، ويضيّع مستقبله في الأرض والسماء. لذلك علينا أن نهرب من شهواته ومن إغراءاته، واضعين في اذهاننا نتائجها وأضرارها.

    ** والشهوات التي بها يضر الانسان غيره، عليه أن يضع أمامه احترام حقوق الغير، وسمعته، وعفته. ويقول لنفسه: واجبى هو أن أنفع غيرى. فإن لم أقدر على منفعته، فعلى الأقل لا أضره...

    أما الشهوات التي يضر بها نفسه، فعليه أن يتمسك بكل القيم والمثاليات، شاعراً أن الخضوع لأية شهوة إنما هو ضعف لا يليق بمن يحترم شخصيته، ويرتفع بها عن مستوى الدنايا.

    ** والشهوات الخاطئة ليس من نتائجها فقط أن يضر الانسان نفسه، أو أن يضره غيره، إنما هي أيضاً تفصل الشخص عن الحياة مع الله، وتدفعه إلى كسر وصاياه. وهذا أمر خطير...

    لذلك نصيحتى لك: اسلك ايجابياً في حياة النزاهة والعفة. عالماً أن الإيجابيات تنجيك من السلبيات. وأيضاً اعرف ماهى المصادر التي تجلب لك الشهوة بكافة أنواعها، وتجنبها... فهذا أصلح بكثير من تترك الباب مفتوحاً فتدخل منه الشهوة، ثم تقاومها.
​


----------



## kalimooo (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الشهوة: أنواعها وخطورتها*



موضوع رائع وهام  جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا اخي

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الشهوة: أنواعها وخطورتها*

*شكرا

للمرور الرائع

المسيح يبارككم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الشهوة: أنواعها وخطورتها*

موضوع فى غايييييييه الاهميه والخطوره
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الشهوة: أنواعها وخطورتها*

شكرا

للمرور الرائع

المسيح يبارككم​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الشهوة: أنواعها وخطورتها*

موضوع جمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيل جدا جدا شكرا لتعب المحبه والرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## النهيسى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الشهوة: أنواعها وخطورتها*

مرور
رائع

جداااا


الرب


يباركك​


----------



## just member (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الشهوة: أنواعها وخطورتها*

*موضوع قمة الجمال اخى الحبيب
اشكر محبتك
الرب يبارك كل طرقك
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

